# Motor Ein/Aus über 1 Taster



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Forumsuser,

hab mich soeben angemeldet. Hier gleich meine erste Frage. Ich habe eine Motoransteuerung programmiert. Wenn ich EIN taste dann wird der Ausgang angesteuert und hält über Selbsthaltung solange bis ich AUS betätige. Wie bekomm ich es hin mit einem Taster ein und auszuschalten?

Thomas


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10313&highlight=eltako


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*1 Taster*

danke MSB,

habs gefunden aber kann nichts damit anfangen.

u e1.0
FP m1.0
x a 1.3
= a1.3

wie gebe ich das in Kontaktplan ein? X geht nicht, FP auch nicht.

Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> danke MSB,
> 
> habs gefunden aber kann nichts damit anfangen.
> 
> ...


1. Fang esrt garnicht mit KOP an, sonder FUP und AWL.

2. Streng dein Hirn auch mal ein bischen selber an, S7 hat eine sehr gute Onlinehilfe.


----------



## MICRO (11 Dezember 2006)

X  =  Exklusiv Oder


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*Taster*

ich kann aber in KOP kein X und auch kein FP eingeben. AWL will ich nicht. Und mit FUP komme ich nicht zurecht

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2006)

So sieht das in FUP aus.


----------



## MICRO (11 Dezember 2006)

Für M1.1 kannst du auch lokaldaten nemen.


----------



## MICRO (11 Dezember 2006)

Und so in KOP, ist halt etwas aufwendiger wie in AWL


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*danke*

vielen Dank! und wo ist in KOP das X?

Thomas


----------



## MICRO (11 Dezember 2006)

STOP, das geht so nicht, vergiss das von vorhin.


----------



## MICRO (11 Dezember 2006)

Das ganze jetzt nochmal in KOP, nur diesmahl richtig.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> AWL will ich nicht. Und mit FUP komme ich nicht zurecht
> 
> Thomas


OH GOTT!
Willst du denn für den Rest deines Lebens der "absoluteBeginner" bleiben ?


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*danke*

danke MICRO!

hat mir geholfen. Andere zwar auch, aber ich wollte das in KOP. Unregistrierter Gast du hast zwar auch 2 Beiträge schrieben. Die haben aber nichts zur Lösung beigetragen.



> 1. Fang esrt garnicht mit KOP an, sonder FUP und AWL.
> 
> 2. Streng dein Hirn auch mal ein bischen selber an, S7 hat eine sehr gute Onlinehilfe.
> 
> ...


 
Bin nicht so toll wie du es vielleicht bist

Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> Bin nicht so toll wie du es vielleicht bist
> 
> Thomas


Das verlangt ja auch keiner!


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

arrogant und unverschämt triffts eher


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> arrogant und unverschämt triffts eher


Werd Frech, und du fliegts hier raus.


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2006)

Um das "X" (=XOR) in FUP bzw. KOP "darzustellen" gäbe es die Möglichkeit das XOR (Exklusiv-Oder) mittels AWL oder SCL in einen FC zu schreiben und diesen aus FUP bzw. KOP Aufzurufen.

Ich will nur die Möglichkeit erwähnen und nicht behaupten das es sinnvoll ist


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Um das "X" (=XOR) in FUP bzw. KOP "darzustellen" gäbe es die Möglichkeit das XOR (Exklusiv-Oder) mittels AWL oder SCL in einen FC zu schreiben und diesen aus FUP bzw. KOP Aufzurufen.
> 
> Ich will nur die Möglichkeit erwähnen und nicht behaupten das es sinnvoll ist


Man beachte, das Zotos das KOP kleinschreibt.


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*unverschämt*

ja unverschämt triffts das haste gerade wieder bewiesen. was bist du für ein eingebildeter rotzer? ich habe von dir keine konstruktive antwort bekommen. alle anderen haben sich bemüht. bei denen dedanke ich mich auch. aber du kannst mir mal die nougatspalte abschlabbern!

Thomas


----------



## Antonio (11 Dezember 2006)

ich hab für KOP auch nichts übrig, diese Beiträge sollte man einfach boykottieren


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*Spam*



> Private Nachricht: Nerv hier nicht rum !
> Heute, 19:24
> Erfahrener Benutzer
> Registriert seit: 28.06.2006
> ...


 
jetzt spammt der vogel auch noch per privatnachricht. hat mai dir das erlaubt? sorry, bin den ersten tag hier und eigentlich friedlich. aber solche typen könnt ich...


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*was soll das??*



> ich hab für KOP auch nichts übrig, diese Beiträge sollte man einfach boykottieren


 
was soll das denn? das hier ist mir als seriöses forum empfohlen worden. wo hat man die pöbelnasen rausgelassen?


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2006)

XOR in KOP

....E0.0....E0.1....A0.0
+---| |-----|/|--+--( )
|................|
|...E0.0....E0.1.|
 +---|/|-----| |--+


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Dezember 2006)

*Vernünftig*

zum Glück gibts hier auch noch vernünftige user die einem helfen. ich will KOP weil ich elektriker bin. fup gibt mir nichts. awl kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen. bin ich jetzt minderwertig oder wie?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

*"nougatspalte abschlabbern"*



absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> was soll das denn? das hier ist mir als seriöses forum empfohlen worden. wo hat man die pöbelnasen rausgelassen?



Das  "nougatspalte abschlabbern"  ist also seriös ?
Damit wirst du hier nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Antonio (11 Dezember 2006)

Du Akzeptierst die meinung anderer Leute nicht, die mehr ahnung als du haben, aber wenn du irgendwann in die Oberliga wechseln solltest wirst du von selbst merken das KOP eigentlich nur grauenhaft


----------



## kpeter (11 Dezember 2006)

Antonio schrieb:


> Du Akzeptierst die meinung anderer Leute nicht, die mehr ahnung als du haben, aber wenn du irgendwann in die Oberliga wechseln solltest wirst du von selbst merken das KOP eigentlich nur grauenhaft


 
Wieso können wir uns nicht drauf einigen das jeder in der Programmiersprache arbeiten kann die er will.
Man kann alles in jeder Sprache Programmieren
Und wenn jemand in KOP Programmieren will dann soll er doch.
Ist doch für die erfahrenen Programmierer kein Problem sich auf das Niveau von KOP Programmieren herabzulassen.

Und ich hab das gegenteil auch schon erlebt , die kennen nur ihr SCL und wissen sonst nichts von Programmiersprachen


----------



## Martin007 (11 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> zum Glück gibts hier auch noch vernünftige user die einem helfen. ich will KOP weil ich elektriker bin. fup gibt mir nichts. awl kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen. bin ich jetzt minderwertig oder wie?



Ok, KOP sieht fast aus wie ein Stromlaufplan. Aber nicht alle Funktionen lassen sich vernünftig mit KOP programierern.
Mit AWL wirst du dich zwangsläufig beschäftiegen müssen, da man manche Aufgaben nur mit AWL lösen kann.


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2006)

Wir sind ja eh OffTopic...

Immer das richtige Werkzeug für die gestellte Aufgabe wählen.

KOP/FUP nach belieben (Ich würde FUP den Vorzuggeben)



			
				Martin007 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit AWL wirst du dich zwangsläufig beschäftiegen müssen, da man manche Aufgaben nur mit AWL lösen kann.



Das glaube ich nicht. Ich greife dann oft zu ST (SCL)


----------



## Martin007 (11 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Ich greife dann oft zu ST (SCL)



Ok  SCL kann man natürlich auch noch nehmen, aber ist im Standart Paket nicht dabei und mus extra bezahlt werden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

Martin007 schrieb:


> Ok  SCL kann man natürlich auch noch nehmen, aber ist im Standart Paket nicht dabei und mus extra bezahlt werden.



Wenn man z.B. mit Turbo-Pascal oder Delphi Erfahrungen hat, ist SCL eine Prima Sache!
Aber für "die kleine Anweisung zwischendurch" würde ich AWL einsetzen.


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2006)

Wir sind ja eh OffTopic...

Ich wollte AWL nicht schlecht reden. 
ST (SCL) ist nicht besser als AWL sondern anders.



Martin007 schrieb:


> Mit AWL wirst du dich zwangsläufig beschäftiegen müssen, da man manche Aufgaben nur mit AWL lösen kann.





zotos schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Ich greife dann oft zu ST (SCL)



Das oft bezieht sich auf das nur.


----------



## Flo (11 Dezember 2006)

Ich kann auch nur dazu raten (auch wenns schwer fällt) sich in die Sprachen FUP und besonders AWL einzulernen, denn 
1. ohne geht's einfach nicht!
und 
2. F1 Taste, denn es kostet ja nichts.


----------



## nade (12 Dezember 2006)

absoluteBeginner schrieb:


> zum Glück gibts hier auch noch vernünftige user die einem helfen. ich will KOP weil ich elektriker bin. fup gibt mir nichts. awl kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen. bin ich jetzt minderwertig oder wie?



Mal von Elektriker zu Elektriker also bei Kleinsteuerungen wie die Moeller Easy, Theben TS, Siemens Logo wirst wohl nicht groß um FUP drum rum kommen.
In der Ausbilungszeit mußte ich auf einer AEG A020 sogar noch alles in AWL schreiben, also ich pers. bedauere das ich in den nun 6 bald 7 Jahre im AWL schreiben eingerostet bin. Und vor nun nicht ganz einem halben Jahr den Meister im el Handwerk gemacht und da wars halt überwiegend FUP.
Nach der "Eltako"Stromstoß-Schaltung hatte ich vor längerem auch mal gesucht und auch nur die AWL gefunden. Halt in den sauren Apfel gebissen und halt ein Netzwerk in AWL verfasst getestet und funktionierte.
Danach halt überlegt was könnte FP heißen.. mhm Flanke Positiv weil in FUP [P] genau das selbige bewirkt.Dann weiter zu dem X... ebenso... mhm das eine darf und das andere nicht... Und mal von ab in AWL ein U kann nicht sein weil spätestens bei Taster wieder loslassen die bedingung nicht mehr erfüllt ist.
Ein normales oder (O) konnte es auch nicht sein, weil zwar wenn eine Bedingung erfüllt ist auch der Ausgang gesetzt wird, allerdings beide Bedingungen sind erfüllt ist der Ausgang auch gesetzt, dann kam mir aus grauer Schulzeit da gibts doch noch XOR (entweder oder, exclusiv oder) da kann nur 
E1 E2  A1 
0  0  | 0
0  1  | 1
1  0  | 1
1  1  | 0
<- Dies würde einer gegenseitigen Schützverriegelung entsprechen z.B. Stern-Dreieck. Entweder aus oder Stern oder 3eck aber beides Stern und 3eck=bumm (Sicherungen übern Jordan)
Und dank der Kleinsteuerungen wird die Anzahl klappernder Schütze immer weniger.
Schrankfüllende Anlagen werden mit der SPS aufn größeren "Koffer" verkleinert.
Also man muß mit der Zeit gehen, oder man Geht mit der Zeit.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Dezember 2006)

Zum Thema "Es geht nicht ohne AWL"

Wir hatten in der Firma in der ich gelernt habe ~150 Allen Bradley Steuerungen und da war NICHTS in AWL oder FUP programmiert ......

FUP ist ja auch noch ok ,aber AWL ist für jemand der selten damit Arbeitet (z.b. Betriebselektriker) einfach zu "undurchblickbar" .

Wenn man eine Störung sucht und plötzlich eine Seitelange AWL Liste vor sich hat ist das irgenwie ned lustig .

Für einen Elektriker ist es einfach viel einfacher den grünen Linien zu folgen  .

Sei es nun KOP oder FUP

Also nicht immer schlecht reden über KOP und FUP ,denn die Elektriker müssen das Ding dann am laufen halten und nicht die Programmierer......


----------



## Maxl (12 Dezember 2006)

[OT]


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der Firma in der ich gelernt habe ~150 Allen Bradley Steuerungen und da war NICHTS in AWL oder KOP programmiert ......


Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass kein anderer KOP an den Komfort und die Möglichkeiten des Allen-Bradley-KOP herankommt.




			
				kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso können wir uns nicht drauf einigen das jeder in der Programmiersprache arbeiten kann die er will.
> Man kann alles in jeder Sprache Programmieren
> Und wenn jemand in KOP Programmieren will dann soll er doch.
> Ist doch für die erfahrenen Programmierer kein Problem sich auf das Niveau von KOP Programmieren herabzulassen.


Bei uns wir das so formuliert: "Ein Programmierer ist nur dann ein guter Programmierer, wenn er auch mit dem blauen 1mm²-Draht programmieren kann." --> KOP ist zwar ungewohnt, aber warum nicht? VW beispielsweise schreibt KOP vor.


Ach ja
Interessant finde ich, dass sich manche Leute immer sofort angegriffen fühlen. Wenn man so manche unpassende Meldung von UG einfach überliest, kann man gut damit leben - interessanterweise provoziert UP immer nur - ausfällig werden immer andere  
[/OT]


So stehts übrigens im Lehrbuch (auf KOP übersetzt) und wird bei uns immer noch so praktiziert
- Stichwort Binäruntersetzer oder Frequenzteiler
- 1 Hilfsmerker und ohne Flanken
- Quelle: Hans Berger, Automatisieren mit S5-115U, Auflage 1989, ISBN 3-8009-1526-X, Seite 58


```
E0.0   M0.0   A0.0
----| |----|/|----(S)----
 
   E0.0   M0.0   A0.0
----| |----| |----(R)----
 
   E0.0   A0.0   M0.0
----|/|----| |----(S)----
 
   E0.0   A0.0   M0.0
----|/|----|/|----(R)----
```
 
mfg
Maxl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> VW beispielsweise schreibt KOP vor.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Zumindest in der Entwicklungsabteilung gibt es keine derartige Vorschrift.
Und bei Daimler ist HiGraph abgesagt. Da wird man mit KOP ausgelacht, schallend.



Maxl schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Ach ja
> Interessant finde ich, dass sich manche Leute immer sofort angegriffen fühlen. Wenn man so manche unpassende Meldung von UG einfach überliest, kann man gut damit leben - interessanterweise provoziert UP immer nur - ausfällig werden immer andere
> [/OT]


Da stimm ich dir grundsätzlich zu.
Allerdings ist nicht jede klar formulierte und auf unnötige Diplomatie verzichtende Aussage eine Provokation.

Außer vielleicht für Leute mit nicht ausreichend ausgeprägtem Selbstwertbewusstsein.

Ha.
;-)


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2006)

> Wir hatten in der Firma in der ich gelernt habe ~150 Allen Bradley Steuerungen und da war *NICHTS in AWL oder KOP* programmiert ......


Ich weiß ja das KOP bei AB im Prinzip Standart ist, aber im wörtlichen Sinne:
womit wird denn AB dann programmiert, wenn nicht AWL / KOP 

Allerdings muss man auch Sagen das KOP bei AB im Prinzip eher ein Mischmasch aus KOP/FUP im Siemens-Sinn ist.
Weiter muss man sagen, das es AWL bei der RSLogix5000 gar nicht gibt,
höchstens noch ST, als "Text-Programmiersprache".

Mfg


----------



## Maxl (12 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen.
> Zumindest in der Entwicklungsabteilung gibt es keine derartige Vorschrift.


Werk Hannover - Gießerei.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und bei Daimler ist HiGraph abgesagt. Da wird man mit KOP ausgelacht, schallend.


Higraph --> *würg*

Für DC haben wir schon lange keine Steuerungen geliefert - beim letzten Mal war zwar Transline schon Pflicht, aber HiGraph noch optional.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Higraph --> *würg*
> 
> Für DC haben wir schon lange keine Steuerungen geliefert - beim letzten Mal war zwar Transline schon Pflicht, aber HiGraph noch optional.


Das HiGraph ist wirklich so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, ich kenn sonnst niemanden, der es einsetzt. 
Und Transline(2000) ist für die Visu, das läuft unabhängig von HiGraph. 
Da ist aber tatsächlich das WinCCflex noch besser!


----------



## MICRO (13 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das HiGraph ist wirklich so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, ich kenn sonnst niemanden, der es einsetzt.


 
Am schlimmsten ist es wenn man mit der Version 5.3 programmiert.
da kommt es dann unter anderem vor, dass (manchmal) beim übersetzen alles ohne Fehler ist, obwohl im Programm benutzte Aktualparameter nicht beschaltet wurden.
Der Fehler fällt einem dann nur auf da die Anlage nicht funktioniert.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Ist HG abgesagt oder angesagt?

Überflüssig, hmm, für einen Programmierer ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, erleichtert die Sache aber komplexen Anlagen sehr. Andere Programmierer die die Anlage übernehmen können sich innerhalb von Minuten in die Struktur eindenken, konventionell ausprogrammiert ist das oft eine tagelange Arbeit

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

MICRO schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist es wenn man mit der Version 5.3 programmiert.
> da kommt es dann unter anderem vor, dass (manchmal) beim übersetzen alles ohne Fehler ist, obwohl im Programm benutzte Aktualparameter nicht beschaltet wurden.
> Der Fehler fällt einem dann nur auf da die Anlage nicht funktioniert.


 
HG ist seit jeher noch nicht ohne gravierende Fehler ausgeliefert worden.

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ist HG abgesagt oder angesagt?
> 
> Andere Programmierer die die Anlage übernehmen können sich innerhalb von Minuten in die Struktur eindenken, konventionell ausprogrammiert ist das oft eine tagelange Arbeit
> 
> pt


Für mich völlig abgesagt.
Es ist ein "Zwitter" aus S7Graph und CFC, mit den Nachteilen beider, ohne einen einzigen wirklichen Vorteil.

Gut: man hat sich schnell eingearbeitet, und das erzeugte Programm ist klein und schnell.

Aber man kann IMHO keine komplexen Zusammenhänge darstellen, ohne einen Wust an Verbindungen. Handbetrieb ist eine völlige Qual, es geht jede Übersicht verloren. Die Oberfläche ist auch auf schnellen Rechner Zähhhhh wie Leder.

Gedacht war das dazu, dass bereits die Projektingenieure und Verfahrenstechniker, die sich den Ablauf einer Anlage ausdenken, diesen auch direkt Programmieren können. Damit hätte man sich die Programmierer gespart.

Das musste ja schiefgehen.

Zu den vielen Fehlern in HG:
Es wird einfach zu wenig eingesetzt, daher bekommt siemens nur wenig Rückmeldungen über Fehler und  aufgrund des geringen Umsatzes wird die Entwicklung auch nur halbherzig vorangetrieben.

Wenn DC mal abspringt, wird HG eingestampft.

Eine Anmerkung noch:
HG kann ich mir vorstellen, um eine reine, möglichst lineare Automatikschrittkette ohne viel Verzweigungen zu programmieren, wenn es entscheidend auf Speicherplatzbedarf und Zykluszeit ankommt und daher S7Graph nachteilig wäre.
Allerdings läuft HG auch nicht auf allen CPU.


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2006)

Ich persönlich kenne HiGraph nur vom hörensagen,
da das hier ohnehin nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun hat:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Graph und HiGraph?


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne HiGraph nur vom hörensagen,
> da das hier ohnehin nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun hat:
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Graph und HiGraph?


 
HG ist flexibler, einfacher in der Anwendung.

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> HG ist flexibler, einfacher in der Anwendung.
> 
> pt


Aber bei weitem nicht so Leistungsfähig.
es ist z.B. nicht möglich, einen Schritt gezielt anzuspringen.
Mann muss dann mit einem Wirrwarr aus bedingten Transitonen arbeiten.

Das macht das synchronisieren eines Automatikablaufes oder einen Handeingriff, im Gegensatz zu S7Graph, zu einer Tortur.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber bei weitem nicht so Leistungsfähig.
> es ist z.B. nicht möglich, einen Schritt gezielt anzuspringen.
> Mann muss dann mit einem Wirrwarr aus bedingten Transitonen arbeiten.
> 
> Das macht das synchronisieren eines Automatikablaufes oder einen Handeingriff, im Gegensatz zu S7Graph, zu einer Tortur.


 

Was meinst du mit gezielt anspringen?

Du kannst über ANY-Transitionen in jeden gewünschten Zustand springen, ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit den Schritt über eine Kennnummer anzuspringen.

Geht es darum?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit den Schritt über eine Kennnummer anzuspringen.
> 
> Geht es darum?


DAS ist mir bisher verborgen geblieben...
Aber ich glaube, das Problem dabei ist, dass das eben NICHT (immer)funktioniert, ich bezieh mich aber auf HG V5.1.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> DAS ist mir bisher verborgen geblieben...
> Aber ich glaube, das Problem dabei ist, dass das eben NICHT (immer)funktioniert, ich bezieh mich aber auf HG V5.1.


 
Gab es glaube ich aber auch schon bei 5.0.

Ist aber auch egal, ich stimme dir da zu, das sobald DC auf ein anderes Pferd setzt dieser Teil Geschichte wird.

pt


----------



## MICRO (13 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gezielt anspringen?
> 
> Du kannst über ANY-Transitionen in jeden gewünschten Zustand springen, ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit den Schritt über eine Kennnummer anzuspringen.
> 
> Geht es darum?


 
Mit Kennummer anspringen ist mir auch neu, 
wie geht das?


----------

